# QUESTION: Loss of power when accellerating (2000 Maxima SE, manual)



## nahrat (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE, manual V6 (152,000 miles). I recently replaced the hydraulic clutch hose (which had a leak). A few weeks after the hose replacement, I noticed a significant loss of power when accelerating. The engine would rev high when I put the car in gear and gave it gas, but didn't seem to engage normally (it needed roughly double RPM to change gears). The next morning, the car ran normally, but I had the same problem later that day - At a low gear, the engine revved high but accellerated slowly.

On the Nissan forums, I read that this could be caused by the MAF sensor, so I cleaned the MAF sensor (using an MAF cleaner spray), but it didn't help. I tapped on the sensor with a screwdriver while running in idle, but the performance didn't drop (I read that this affects the performance if the MAF is bad). Any ideas on what to do next?

I'd appreciate any advice.
Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

By your description, it sounds like to me that your clutch is slipping.


----------



## Yos168 (May 30, 2012)

Not sure it same as my Nissan Cefiro A33 2000cc Automatic. 

To check that Mass Air Flow Sensors is bad or not. Just unplug MAF, now the engine can run smoothly. The engine will be stop once accelerate reach to 2500 Krpm.

I faced the same problem but my car is automatic gear. Try to stop the engine and restart again, sometime is OK sometime didn't solve. So, the Revolution Sensor (Speed Sensor) need to replace.

Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## Yos168 (May 30, 2012)

Not sure it same as my Nissan Cefiro A33 2000cc Automatic. 

To check that Mass Air Flow Sensors is bad or not. Just unplug MAF, now the engine can run smoothly. The engine will be stop once accelerate reach to 2500 Krpm.

I faced the same problem but my car is automatic gear. Try to stop the engine and restart again, sometime is OK sometime didn't solve. So, the Revolution Sensor (Speed Sensor) need to replace.

Sorry for my poor English.


----------

